# kINGSTON ONYX



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Lads I am looking for a good photo of the Hull trawler Kingston Onyx can anyone help sam2182sw


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

sam2182sw said:


> Hi Lads I am looking for a good photo of the Hull trawler Kingston Onyx can anyone help sam2182sw


 Here's one >


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

thanks for that sam2182sw


----------

